# Ross Apollo Racer



## Pure Bikes

Anyone know about ross apollo racers? I just got this one and cleaned up the chrome. I found out that its a 77 by the serial number but thats about it. Are they somewhat collectible? It has some rust on the frame and some pitting in the chrome but everything is straight and rides nice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rayde

wow, sweet looking ride!


----------



## D.A.G.

Nice Racer !!!


----------

